# Neely's turn! Performance titles #78, #79, and #80!



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations!

I'll be glad when (if) CDSP ever gets to my neck of the woods.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

TeamHellhound said:


> I'll be glad when (if) CDSP ever gets to my neck of the woods.


Where would that be? An alternative (if you have a helper or two and a video camera) is a video titles using CDSP rules. See www.cdspvideo.com

Marguerite


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

So impressive, huge congratulations.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow - what accomplishments. Love the ribbons shot - guess there are more to come - congrats.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

mvhplank said:


> Where would that be? An alternative (if you have a helper or two and a video camera) is a video titles using CDSP rules. See www.cdspvideo.com
> 
> Marguerite


We are in Southeast Texas, between Houston and Louisiana. I don't normally have helpers, and you have to set up an actual ring, from what I understand of the video rules. 

We got WCRL in Texas a few years ago, but all the trials are still about six hours away from us. ASCA and UKC trials are about the same distance away. I can stand to wait a while. Simon's only four months old, and we've only just really started training, and neither Leo nor Lily are particularly enthused about rally or obedience.


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Congratulations! Sounds like a fantastic weekend all around


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

That's so amazing. Poodle pros. That's so cool. I love the purpose behind what you do with your fur athlete.

Mine keeps my feet warm lol.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Many congratulations, great picture!


----------

